# In car DVD - possible group buy



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Been looking at this for a while (espically since seeing WAK's set up)

Just come across Merconnect a Canadian company selling relatively cheap kit.

They have bundle which looks very interesting, details herehttp://www.merconnet.com/products.php?ProductID=120

Any one interested in a group buy

Cheers
B


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The link doesn't work because it contains 'here' at the beginning. Tried typing it in but for some reason my browser doesn't read the page in full, any ideas?

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> The link doesn't work because it contains 'here' at the beginning. Tried typing it in but for some reason my browser doesn't read the page in full, any ideas?
> 
> Graham


Try this Graham...
http://www.merconnet.com/products.php?ProductID=120


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Graham
try this

http://www.merconnet.com/products.php?ProductID=120

or try the main site and go to Special Offers, the one I'm looking at is Special 3.

http://www.merconnet.com

Cheers :
B


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Remember to make sure you are getting a Multi region or Region 2 player....that $ one is likely to be region 1 only.

Screen must be removable or consider a glove box set-up.

The sound through a screen speaker is acceptable but you may want to hunt for a fm modulator to pipe the sound through a radio frequency and your Bose setup.

Search for "Stereo FM Modulator" on www.google.co.uk
e.g. Farenheit EFM02

:-/


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the advice WAK, more to think about.

I'm mainly after it to keep the kids quite while on the move, so will be investigating dual radio headsets as well


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like incredible value. Can it really be any good?
They also have a London branch, so it wouldn't have to be imported etc.

If the quality was acceptable, i.e. as good as a laptop, I'd definately be interested in a group buy. How much cheaper they can do it for I can't imagine.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like incredible value. Can it really be any good?
> They also have a London branch, so it wouldn't have to be imported etc.
> 
> If the quality was acceptable, i.e. as good as a laptop, I'd definately be interested in a group buy. How much cheaper they can do it for I can't imagine.


Prices quoted on the web are for North American cusotmers, so need to add on shipping charges to the UK and then postage from UK branch to home address.

I guage interest in a group buy and then go have a look at quality etc and start negotiations on price.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

BeasTTy

Just bear in mind that you will probably need to add duty and VAT onto the price quoted because customs will want their share when it comes into the country. Anyhow, if the UK company 'sells' it to you they will have to charge VAT at 17.5%.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone seen or tried this stuff yet?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone seen or tried this stuff yet?


ag
not yet, got a bit busy at work. Will report back soon though

B


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Good man.

Andy


----------

